# 3rd Annual Mossy Performance Car Show



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

November 13th, Saturday, 10am - 3pm
All Nissans and Infinitis invited
Trophies for best in classes.
****
PRIZE MONEY JUST ANNOUNCED!!

We have shaken the tree for some prize money this year. We will be awarding the follwing prizes:

Best Car in Show - $500 and a Lo-Jack system
Best Truck in Show - $200

URL=http://www.mossyperformance.com]Please register ASAP![/URL
***
CONFIRMED LOCATION!!
We will be holding the event in the Albertson's parking lot a block from the dealership. Click here for MAP. 
***
Event will be held in Oceanside, exact location will be announced later. It will either be at the dealership, or possibly as this event has grown each yer, we may hold it in the shopping center behind the dealership. 
There will be many vendors displaying, the El Camino HS Chearleaders will be back to do the bar-b-que and the raffle. 

Please Register, as space may become limited  but you are always welcome to come and spectate. Bring your friends.

I will post more info as it becomes available.

*Vendors Confirmed:*
Asahiya Bookstore
Stillen
Crown Performance
PDK Fabrications
Classic Soft Trim
Gale Banks Engineering
Williams Machine
Mr Tint Window Tinting
Lo-Jack
Turbonetics 


*Rough schedule of events:*
9am begin staging
10am done staging
11am judging begins
2:30pm Awards given out


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Wait...you're back at Mossy? Ahh...forget it! I'm already there


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

*Vendors Confirmed:*
Asahiya Bookstore
Stillen
Crown Performance
PDK Fabrications
Classic Soft Trim
Gale Banks Engineering
Williams Machine
Mr Tint Window Tinting
Lo-Jack
Turbonetics 

*Rough schedule of events:*
9am begin staging
10am done staging
11am judging begins
2:30pm Awards given out


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

hey greg.. if u can fly me down there i can bring some cefiro stuff , stealth gear etc.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

yay, it's in san diego  , but i live like almost an hour away from oceanside. i would like to go anyway to see what it's like if that's okay...


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

ladychari701 said:


> yay, it's in san diego  , but i live like almost an hour away from oceanside. i would like to go anyway to see what it's like if that's okay...


Come on down!!!


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

i'll see if i can make it...can't enter my car in the contest itself though...it's in the mod process now and the whole job won't be done until next year (ore than likely).


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

wat area in san diego are you located in?



GregV said:


> Come on down!!!


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Yo Greg, link doesn't work. Marked date on calender.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

none of the links work. hope to be in the car show again this year. this year i got something to show for now though. :thumbup:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

AznVirus said:


> none of the links work. hope to be in the car show again this year. this year i got something to show for now though. :thumbup:


yea the links on the website are only internet explorer compatable , people useing other browers ( like me : mozilla-firefox) cannot click.

...anyways... i sure to be there again this year, and i may also enter in the show this time too :thumbup:


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Without a doubt, I'll show up, and will bring a friend along as well. I live a bit closer to Oceanside than I did before


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well ill donate some raffles prizes.. prob a set of cefiro black or chrome and maybe some black corner as well


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

im lookin forward to it


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

OmegaManEX said:


> yea the links on the website are only internet explorer compatable , people useing other browers ( like me : mozilla-firefox) cannot click.
> 
> ...anyways... i sure to be there again this year, and i may also enter in the show this time too :thumbup:


Doh! Email me your name address year make model and mods, and we'll get you in.


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

I'm down for sure. Requesting that day off this week, and if I don't get it I'll become suddenly sick before work.


----------



## 91 SR20 (May 17, 2003)

GregV said:


> Doh! Email me your name address year make model and mods, and we'll get you in.


is it free to enter your car? what all do we have to do? what classes are there? i wouldnt mind entering mine.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

I have just finished registering. Im gonna try to get the day off, if not im just not gonna show up hehe :loser: Gonna have a dyno this year? Im gonna try to get my other friends to register.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> I have just finished registering. Im gonna try to get the day off, if not im just not gonna show up hehe :loser: Gonna have a dyno this year? Im gonna try to get my other friends to register.


Free to enter.
Not sure of the classes.
Not sure on the dyno.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

GregV said:


> Free to enter.
> Not sure of the classes.
> Not sure on the dyno.



Ok cool thanks. Im not gonna dyno anyway, my car is too slow. :thumbup: :loser:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Ok cool thanks. Im not gonna dyno anyway, my car is too slow. :thumbup: :loser:


what you talkin 'bout?

thats this guy
<-------------------

:thumbup:


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

*PRIZE MONEY JUST ANNOUNCED!!*

PRIZE MONEY JUST ANNOUNCED!!

We have shaken the tree for some prize money this year. We will be awarding the follwing prizes:

Best Car in Show - $500 and a Lo-Jack system
Best Truck in Show - $200

URL=http://www.mossyperformance.com]Please register ASAP![/URL]


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

hope to see you guys there


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

also for you maxima/i30 guys there will be 1 set of cefiros in chrome and 1 set of smoke cefiro up for raffle


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

If I'm healed by then, which is looking unlikely, then I'll be there, but most likely I'll be supporting you guys in spirit


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

You know Ry will be there.


----------



## nizzan4u2nv (Apr 14, 2004)

Ry Ry said:


> You know Ry will be there.


Ill see you there then :thumbup:


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

nizzan4u2nv said:


> Ill see you there then :thumbup:


haha just like last time 

hey im brining like 2 people and another 98 SE-R ... wanna drive up together since were both in the show?


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I hear there's a Z/G35 caravan leaving from the K-Mart on Clairemont Mesa Blvd. that morning.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

The caravan from K-Mart is leaving no later than 7:45 AM. I'll most likely be there.


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

Ry Ry said:


> The caravan from K-Mart is leaving no later than 7:45 AM. I'll most likely be there.


cool .. ill be there too


----------



## SR20 Who Knew? (Jul 29, 2003)

OmegaManEX said:


> hey im brining like 2 people and another 98 SE-R ...


Who has a 98 SE-R??  
But yeah I'm cool for the meet so everyone is meeting at the k mart then??


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

I hope I can wake my ass up early enough.. haha


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

i'm coming down to crash at a friends house friday in San Diego then head up to the meet. i thought i would try to get into the caravan.

if you guys see a 4dr B13 with a Sunny kit driving around lost, flag me down :waving: . 

cant wait to see you all in sunny SoCal.

Avshi


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Bring your two-way radios.


----------



## nismorac3r (Oct 30, 2003)

wish i could come there....but its kinda far from me....ANY NISSAN CAR SHOW or meets going here in florida....


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Drive safely guys: http://boston.mirror-image.com/news...SPONSOR3&pre=&middle=072104_vws_worcester.wmv


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

^ the vid keeps freezing up on me but i saw the first half. their first mistake is driving stupid on a real busy freeway. second mistake is driving stupid on a real busy freeway in a large group, that draws A LOT of attention. and their third mistske is video taping their dumbasses. just like the geniuses that tape themselves drifting and roadracing on public roads, only asking for trouble.


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

what exit is it off of exactly? (the show itself).

im not sure if i can make it-i have a bad cold. if i feel a litle better by saturday, i'll try.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

ladychari701 said:


> what exit is it off of exactly? (the show itself).
> 
> im not sure if i can make it-i have a bad cold. if i feel a litle better by saturday, i'll try.


looks to me like you would take the college blvd ext of hwy 78, i'm not a local. lets wait and see if i'm right.


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Avshi750 said:


> looks to me like you would take the college blvd ext of hwy 78, i'm not a local. lets wait and see if i'm right.


You are correct!


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

GregV said:


> You are correct!


greg did you (or someone @ Mossy) draw the Marron steet onto that map? when i used mapquest i got the exact same map but w/o Marron.


----------



## N2nismO (Jan 22, 2004)

Avshi750 said:


> greg did you (or someone @ Mossy) draw the Marron steet onto that map? when i used mapquest i got the exact same map but w/o Marron.


they had to have done it cause the albertsons would not have been on the map either. 

call me up saturday morning. see if we can post up together since we will be the only b13s from norcal.

831-539-6613
Efrain.


----------



## Avshi750 (Jan 13, 2003)

q might be coming... said he might bring his kid(s), but i have not heard from him. maybe he is not going?!? i'll call u when i get there. damn nice big fat road trip and a nice big fat meet... getting real excited! :fluffy:


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

greg did you get all my gear for the raffle?


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

Avshi750 said:


> greg did you (or someone @ Mossy) draw the Marron steet onto that map? when i used mapquest i got the exact same map but w/o Marron.


 :thumbup: mAd pAiNtShOp sKilLz yO! :thumbup:


----------



## GregV (Apr 30, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> greg did you get all my gear for the raffle?


Yes, call me when you get up.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Gotta make sure the camera is ready..


----------



## ladychari701 (Sep 10, 2004)

Avshi750 said:


> looks to me like you would take the college blvd ext of hwy 78, i'm not a local. lets wait and see if i'm right.


thanks for locating that for me. since you're from out of town, san diego does have it's charms.  (beaches, deserts, mountains, shopping).

im lookin more in depth at the map book i just bought for my car (since i go pretty much all over and outside san diego with my car and im tired of borrowing my mom's map, lol).

yep, that is the right place, looks like it's located closer to carlsbad though. that and oceanside are both very nice areas - just never get around to going up there.

i really hope i get better by tommarow and if the weather cooperates - some rain is supposed to be here tommarow and sunday. or maybe not... 

a nice drive up the coastline is what i need right now.


----------



## Mr. Nice Guy (Jul 28, 2003)

Avshi750 said:


> q might be coming... said he might bring his kid(s), but i have not heard from him. maybe he is not going?!? i'll call u when i get there. damn nice big fat road trip and a nice big fat meet... getting real excited! :fluffy:


 Got a bum knee can't attend. You guys have fun. Make sure you take a lot of pictures.


----------

